# 2002 G3 1756 DLX CC



## reedjj (Jun 22, 2011)

I am almost ashamed to post this........ Today I lucked out BIG TIME. 

Some of you know I have been wanting to build a CC out of a 1648. Well, while I was in Texas watching my daughter graduate from Air Force BMT (Basic Military Training) one of the guys that works for me called me and said that his dad was selling his grandad's boat. He knew I was interested in a center console Jon around 16 feet.

Turns out it is a 2002 G3 1756 DLX Center Console with a 40 HP Yamaha 2 stroke with power tilt and trim. Livewell, nav Lights, 2 batteries, Trolling motor (does not work???), trailer with new rims and tires, and new wiring harness and lights on the trailer. He was asking $3,500. I couldn't believe it! Even though that price is waaay below the value Its against my religion to pay asking price so I offered $3,250.00 and he took it. I cant wait to get started on it.

It does need cleaned up a bit. The carbs need cleaned, plugs changed, lower unit serviced, probably an impeller too. maybe some minor wiring stuff. I couldn't get the bilg pump or the live well pump to click on so I will have to check that out too.

Plans are to Line-X the floors and hydro turf the decks, new seats are definately in order too. I want to Mossy-oak camo clad or wrap the exterior sides. That may have to wait till next year though.

here is what she looks like now.. and one of me and my daughter right after her parade at Lakland AFB in TX.. Its HOT in TX lol


----------



## Smells Fishy (Jun 22, 2011)

nice ride and even nicer price


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 22, 2011)

yea, you got a real sweet deal, mann.
That motor looks real clean too.

My bro was an air force guy, retired.
I remember he spent some time at Lackland AFB.
Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Badbagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Good deal. I just bought the same boat 2009 with a ton of extras on it and a 50 for $8k even.[

attachment=0]G3-Boat-011.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## reedjj (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you gps'd it with the 50? Im curious in the speed of it. Im guessing around 40mph or so?


----------



## Badbagger (Jun 24, 2011)

33 on the GPS


----------



## reedjj (Jun 24, 2011)

Badbagger said:


> 33 on the GPS



Thats not what I wanted to hear. I was hoping that my estimate of 40mph was a lowball. I can do 31mph in the "swamp sled" with a 25hp. If your only getting 33mph with a 50hp Im going to be under 30 with the 40hp. That is not acceptable LOL. Looks like I will be getting a new prop too then. 

I was hoping for at least 35mph with the current set up.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 4, 2011)

I did a little work this weekend on it. 

I took out all the crap that was in it, and pressure washed the inside real good. I never knew a boat could hold so much sand and mud and dead shrimp. Removed the gas tank and both batteries and put the batteries on the charger. 

The fuel line is the old kind that ethanol eats up and the bulb is busted so a new fuel line will be needed. I am going to replace the 6 gallon tank with a new 12 gallon tank while im at it.

I put the 2 pedestal seats down by the road along with the broken trolling motor and they were gone in 15 min.

I found 2 fire extinguishers and 2 packs of flares and 1 can of deep woods off in a nice little ziploc container too.

The biggest thing I did was to polish the fiberglass console up. It looks good now. Not new but really good compared to what it looked like before the polish. Here is a pic of one side of it half done.

I also got the rims and tires out of the hull. The guy I bought it from put new tires on it but they are only 13 inch rims. Im going to wire wheel these and prime and paint them black to match the ones im putting on my truck.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 4, 2011)

I painted the white rod holder a camo tan color to match the boat. I'll take a pic of that tomorrow when I get it put back together and installed back on the console.

Trying to do anything in that boat with the bare alum black floor in it today in the sun was like working in a frying pan. I really have to do something about that. 

Tuff coat is what I originally planned for the floors and decks. But now Im kinda leaning towards carpet or hydro turf on the floor, and tuff coat on the front and rear deck now. Any thoughts?


----------



## Badbagger (Jul 5, 2011)

Styxriver mats may be the way to go... 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190349029566&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 7, 2011)

reedjj,

Im going with hydroturf! They sent me a sample and that stuff is amazing! I have some samples of carpet from another company if you would like to see them ill try to find them. Its amazing the plush of this carpet! its like bass boat carpet. Great price too! 

Depends what you want to do with your boat. Carpet holds trouble hooks better and dirt also. I dont really like the rough stuff like rhino lining and stuff. It gets hot and i dont wear shoes most of the time in my boat so I dont want it to get hot.

The hydroturf is amazing though! So many different colors and when you want to clean it, you just lift it and rinse. The guy that takes my bowfishing and gator hunting uses hydroturf on the same boat as you. The exact boat and its awesome! Soft on your feet, doesnt get to hot, and cleans when the slim gets all over the place! It was a no brainer that that is what is going in my boat!


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 10, 2011)

You will love the boat. I have an '03 w/ a 90/65 jet on it, and it is very sturdy. I see about 34-35 on the gps, which is plenty fast for the water I am running. That price you got is incredible, enjoy it.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 11, 2011)

I stopped by the Boat shop N.F.L. Marine Services. Its been there for a week now. Its been done but I havn't really had time to get it. The guy I got it from said that it ran fine but when you ran at WOT it would die out and go to slow rpm for a while then pick back up. I guess this problem is very common on 2 stroke 40hp Yamaha's. Jason at NFL said he sees it alot and that it was most likely dirty carbs. Today when I talked to him he said thats what it was and that it runs like new now. He serviced the lower unit and put itn a new impeller just for general purpose. I could have picked it up today but I decided to leave it there so he can troubleshoot my bilge pump, live well pump, and rear nav light. Niether of the 3 work. Plus Im still waiting on my 12 gallon gas tank to come in.

Should be done tomorrow afternoon though.

On to things I am capable of doing myself.....I got factory rims wire wheeled, cleaned and primed for paint yesterday. here is what they look like now.....



Im probably going to paint them black to match the wheels I still need to buy for the little truck I got. I took posession of my daughter's truck (2003 S-10 reg cab short bed 4.3 liter). She's at Air Force Tech school now and is going to Guam for 2 years LOL! I got rid of my 08 Civic SI and without that payment and with dropping my daughter off my insurance plus her not living here anymore I have alot more $$$$$ to blow on boat and fun stuff like truck rims and lowering kits exhaust etc..


----------



## reedjj (Jul 11, 2011)

I still need to get that pic of the rod holder after I painted it posted.

I took off work early to go to Gander mtn to get the Tuff Coat. They sell the same stuff that BP has. just with a different name. Needless to say they didn't have it in stock and the guy they had working in there didn't know what I was talking about. I explained to him that they have it on thier website but It didn't seem to register to him. One other place in town that might carry it. If not i will be ordering it from BPS. I would love to have the hydroturf but from what I can gather its $50.00 for a sheet thats not going to cover very much? I don't want to spend $300 bucks to cover the floor and decks.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 11, 2011)

susqyg3 said:


> You will love the boat. I have an '03 w/ a 90/65 jet on it, and it is very sturdy. I see about 34-35 on the gps, which is plenty fast for the water I am running. That price you got is incredible, enjoy it.



Do you have the regular 1756 with a jet on it? How is it with out the tunnell? Maybe if I blow up the 40 I can get that set up? LOL


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I do. I love it. The nice thing about not having a tunnel is the lack of cavitation. I have been in a tunnel boat that cavitated a good bit in choppy water, but I hardly ever see it. I have a 21 gallon fuel tank, so when it's full it weighs the back down when you factor a big four stroke motor and a person or two, but it still planes out quickly and runs great. I rarely have it over half full though, since I rarely run more than 5 miles in a trip. I've had it in the chessepeake a couple times even, and it has handled great. If you do end up getting a jet, get a motor with a pump rating as close to the boat's capacity as possible. My boat is rated for 70hp, but most models came with a 60/40. I hardly feel a difference when you throw in a couple people and gear which is awesome. 

Now a few weeks ago I just about ripped my jet foot off at 35mph, so a tunnel would have most likely saved me there, but a little straightening of grapes and filing down the foot fixed that! I don't know exactly how shallow it runs, but I would guess 4-5 inches based on stuff I have run over. The rock I hit was apparantly right under the surface, but in a section with little to know current so I had no idea there was an old bridge piling there.

Here is a picture of my boat..


----------



## reedjj (Jul 12, 2011)

That is great! Did it come with a jet or did you add it after the fact? I havn't seen one offered with a jet other than the CCJ models with the tunnell. I suppose though you can order it with whatever engine option you want though.

Does your's have a portable gas tank or is it built in? I ask because I am trying to find a 12 gallon that will fit. I only have room for a 6 gallon tank behind the bench? There is plenty of room left over though. BUT not enough for a 12 gallon tank. The attwood 12 gallon is too tall and the one from Gander Mtn fits height wise but its too long to fit between the batteries. I may have to move the batteries under the console if I want to make room for a 12 gallon tank.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought the boat used, but the original owner did purchase it with the jet (he ordered it from G3 that way). I haven't seen too many with jets, especially since g3 started making the ccj models. The tank is built in under the rear bench. I don't know if it was a special option at the time, but I haven't seen many others with the 21 gallon tank.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 16, 2011)

I got to take my new boat out today. There was a break in the thundertorms and rain we have been having for a week straight and I got out. It was still raining but I went anyway. All can say is WOW! Stability, speed, tilt/trim, holeshot....All were great.

It was at the shop a little longer than I thought because the wiring/electrical problem was worse than I thought. Rats had eaten all the wiring from the pt where it enters the floor under the console to where it comes out at the transom. All have been replaced except for the tm wires which run fwd instead of back to the transom. I will replace that when I get a TM.

The coolest thing other than the amazing feeling of a big stable boat with all the luxuries was the throttle. When you go from idle to WOT it is one smooth movement with some resistance all the way up to WOT. But on the way down the resistance is less and there are throttle stops. The first one is at about 1/2 throttle it is like a little sticking pt in the throttle it holds the boat on plane at a slow speed GPS right at 17mph. I was able to go from 17mph to 21mph at this setting by messing with the trim. Any more trimmed up and it would start to porpoise. The next stop was at no wake speed. 

WOT fully timmed I was able to get 32mph. Any more trim and it would porpoise. Funny thing about that is that the swamp sled goes 31mph its lower and smaller. Going that fast in this bigger more stable boat felt faster than the swamp sled which is the opposite of what you would expect. I was hoping for more near 40mph but I am very happy with the results.

Next step is to tuff coat the floor and install 2 more seat bases behing the console and get 2 good seats.


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 16, 2011)

32 is not bad, boat is looking good.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 16, 2011)

It was def fast enough...at least untill I get used to it. LOL


I got the wheels primed and painted with 3 coats of gloss rustoleum rattlecan. With the humidity Its gonna take a day or two for them to cure completly. Next week sometime I will get some rubber and put them back on the trailer to replace the cheap little 13''s that were used as a replacement.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 17, 2011)

Today I installed 2 more pedestal seat mounts in the back. I will be able to sit in the center mount when Im by myself and when someone is with my (wife) we can sit side by side. 

This is an example of how it will look when i finally get some seats. My seats will be Realtree.

This guys boat is amazing..... Maybe will get some Led lights too.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I was thinking of doing the same thing to mine actually.. Thanks for posting the pic. I like the look of it a lot


----------



## reedjj (Jul 18, 2011)

I am going to get the pedestal seat pins and keep one in the back and one up front. Then when its time to fish just pull the seats out of the mount put the pin in, and then put the seat on the pin.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 19, 2011)

Reed that is awesome! I love the boat! We bow fish in a 1756 and its awesome! 

What is the boat that is in that picture? 

Thanks

f2k


----------



## reedjj (Jul 19, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Reed that is awesome! I love the boat! We bow fish in a 1756 and its awesome!
> 
> What is the boat that is in that picture?
> 
> ...



The one in the pic belongs to "southerndraw" on the Bowfishing forum. I think its a fisher or a Polarkraft. The floor isn't flat and the console looks like the Polarkraft console. But its hard to tell. 

I'm going to do the tuff coat on the floors and decks like the one in the pic too.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 20, 2011)

Today I painted the interior of the boat. All areas that will not be covered by the tuff coat anyway. In the pic of the boat above you can see where they taped off about a one inch gap along the edges and the non skid material was laid down inside that perimiter. Using that boat as a guide I used 4 cans of Tan Rustoleum Camo paint from HD to cover all the areas that are just white paint in the pic above. When I pulled the side panels off I found so much foam that had been chewed by rats I had to go to the car wash to vacum it all out. Most of it blew out going down the road. I then used the Tire engine cleaner (simple Green) to degrease the areas to be painted and to sanitize and clean the entire hull under the floor and everything. Nothing is still living in there but I did get a bunch of fur and more shrimp heads and stuff out once I opened up the side panels. After a good $4.00 worth of rinsing I drove home and started painting. 

It looks pretty good but I really need to get the tuff coat down because I didn't tape off the areas where it will go and it just looks like I have overspray every where on the floor and on parts of the deck. 

I also ordered 2 of the wise high back seats along with the pedestal that screws to them and a 3 1/2 gallon fuel tank from North FL Marine Services in Middleburg, Fl . A 12 gallon wont fit but the six and a 3 1/2 will both fit. That gives me 9 gallons. Actually 10 if I really fill them up. It should be plenty to get me just about anywhere I want to go and back. Jason Cannon is the owner at NFL Marine Services, and can get just about anything you can get from Cabelas, BP, Gander, even overtons at a lower price that you can get even when things are on sale. Engine parts too. One time I got a better deal from Academy because he sent me there. LOL

I will take some pics tomorrow after I install the seats and the gas tank.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 21, 2011)

Get the pictures up soon! Cant wait to see this rig! 

Also does NFL have a website or anything I got some stuff I need for my rig since the motor is coming out of the shop and I wouldn't mind helping someone other than a huge company


----------



## reedjj (Jul 21, 2011)

No, they are just a small boat repair shop in Middleburg Fl. They do have a facebook page but there isn't anything on there. I have told him to update his facebook but he never does. His shop consists of 3 - 4 guys at any given time including him.

Its always interesting to go there because they could be working on a Diesel Drag truck, a 5 hp yamaha outboard, a 32 foot SeaRay, or an 8.1 liter Supercharged Merc Cruiser in a powerboat. You never can tell.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 22, 2011)

I finally got around to taking some pics of my progress. I installed the 2 extra seat mounts in the rear bench over last weekend. One on each side of the original one in the center.

Now when I'm by myself I can stand or drive from the center seat and when my wife is with me we can sit side by side.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 22, 2011)

I also did some painting on Wednesday. I removed the side panels and cleaned out all the trash, rat fur, shrimp and foam pieces that were behind them. They were painted with rustoleum Camo Tan spray paint along with any area that is not going to be covered with Tuff coat. The overspray is on purpose.... I am going to cover the floors, front deck, rear deck, top of the side rails/gunwale, the little area up front where the TM used to be mounted, and the rear triangles that mate the sides to the transom.. Basically any area that is flat and could be used to stand on.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 22, 2011)

I also got my seats in. I really wanted the ones that come on G3's from the Factory but they are $114.00 from BPS and even my guy at NFL Marine Services couldn't get them for less than $100. so I went with the Wise Highback seats in Mossy Oak Breakup. I know, I know, my CC seat is in Realtree so I need to re-do it with Mossy Oak breakup. I will in a few days.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't fit any of the 12 gallon gas tanks made (at least ones that I can find) in the back of my boat. I found one that was too tall and the deck lid wouldn't close. Then I tried one that was low profile but it was so long that it would'nt fit between the batteries. I also tried to 6 gallon tanks but still no go! SO.... one 6 gallon tank and one 3 gallon tank it is. 10 gallons should be enough to get me anywhere I need to go and back. Surprisingly this boat with the 40hp gets better mileage than the 1542 with a 25hp on it????Wierd?


----------



## reedjj (Jul 25, 2011)

After much pricing and searching and going over the pro's and con's of different floor coatings. I have decided to scrap the idea of trying to save a buck or two my using Herculiner or even Tuff coat. The idea of it being permanent is kind of scary to me. Especially if I mess it up or dont like it and want to change it in the future.

And because LineX is just as expensive (if not more depending on who does it) than Hydro turf and far less comfortable on the barefeet I have decided on Hydro Turf in "swamp camo". similar to this 
https://gatortraxboats.com/Hydroturf.htm


Im going to order one (1) sheet and put it on the front deck first (smallest and easiest spot to try it on).
Then I'll try the back deck (a little more complicated with cutouts for pedestal bases, hinges, etc). 
If all goes well I will do the floor after that (less complicated but will require two (2) sheets.

The stuff is not cheap so I want to take it slow and do a good job. If I have enough piecs lef over I might try to make them fit the rear triangles near the transom, and maybe a piece to go inside the Center Console. 

I am just going to paint the front bow area where the TM mounts in the same Rustoleum tan that I used on the sides.


----------



## tboffshore (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome deal. I will give you $3950 for it right now and save you the work. Might even take you fishing after I fix it up. :lol:


----------



## reedjj (Jul 26, 2011)

No thanks Tboffshore. Im gonna keep it for a little while.

No sooner did I make my mind up to go with the Hydroturf, I took another look at the StyxRiver Mats. Does anyone have any experience with them. https://styx-river.com/products/?category=1&subcategory=6

They are 1/2 inch thick neoprene mats. I like the fact that they come in some pretty cool patterns. The fishoflauge is kinda cool. Too bad they dont' have Garoflauge or gatorflauge or catfishoflauge It says they don't need any adhesive to hold them down??? how can that be.

Maybe you are supposed to remove them before towing or something? Or maybe they are just so heavy they hold themselved down? That would make things easy but I don't want 200lbs of rubber matting in my boat either. LOL


----------



## reedjj (Jul 26, 2011)

Badbagger said:


> Styxriver mats may be the way to go...
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190349029566&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT




Have your tried them?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm at this point too and I don't know if it's viable to you or not but I ended up at Lowes yesterday and bought some interlocking antifatigue matts, 4'x4'x1/2" is $19 and has a simple textured top surface that looks like it would take paint pretty easily. I have carpet for mine and wanted some cushion under the carpet. $50 for a 3x5 mat adds up pretty quickly.

Jamie


----------



## Badbagger (Jul 26, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> > Styxriver mats may be the way to go...
> ...



Sure haven't. I'd found them while searching ebay. I've got to find some matching G3 green paint to do hull which I'll toy with in the fall.
Boat is in great shape overall and just need to touch up areas on the hull inside and out.


----------



## Spook (Jul 26, 2011)

sweet boat and even sweeter motor . you cant beat those yamahammers


----------



## flatboat (Jul 26, 2011)

nice boat.. that is gonna be a little more stable . i wonder what holds that foam down at 65 mph . anyway nice ride


----------



## reedjj (Jul 26, 2011)

flatboat said:


> nice boat.. that is gonna be a little more stable . i wonder what holds that foam down at 65 mph . anyway nice ride



That's the only thing keeping me from ordering it... I guess I could always glue it down or use the velcro like I did on my last build.

1/2 inch of neoprene foam in Mossy Oak Breakup sure would be nice and comfy. It would match the seats and everything. I think I might order it tonight... The wife might say otherwise though, I have a truck project going on too, and she is not happy about that either LOL. She is never happy about my "little projects" though. Hahaha.


----------



## Badbagger (Jul 26, 2011)

You sound like me lol. Always something going on and staying busy. Fortunately, I have the BEST wife in the world and she is very supportive of everything I do and puts up with a lot lol. Once the G3 is done, time for another Harley once the back heals back up.

Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 26, 2011)

Alot of people use the hydrotuff over in the bowfishing sites and expecially at mudmotortalk. I dont think it really flys up once it sticks on the floor.

I wouldnt be to worried about it


----------



## reedjj (Jul 27, 2011)

The Hydro Turf Gets glued down like carpet, so it won't go anywhere. One of the guys on the Bowfishing site is a dealer and is checking on prices for me today.

Im holding off on any decisions till I hear from him. This is what his boat looks like decked out with the hydroturf....


----------



## reedjj (Jul 28, 2011)

This morning I ordered the Tuff Coat from Overtons. I got a roller applicator (just the foam pad not a roller with handle) 1 gallon of tuff coat, 1 gallon of primer for $120.00 including tax and shipping.

Im glad I went this route. I was thinking of using herculiner but I wanted it in white so I could paint it with rustoleum camo Tan. The White Herculiner was $150.00 for the white kit. So I actually got off cheaper and I don't have to buy paint or paint it because the Tuff Coat is already Tan. 

Im going to do the Front and rear decks with it. Hopefully I have enough to do the floor as well. I still plan on putting either the StyxRiver NeoMat in "Mossy Oak Break" up or the Hydro Turf in "Swamp Camo" on the floor of the boat.

Im kinda leaning toward the SyxRiver neo mat. 

1. Because it comes in MossyOak Breakup 

2. Because it comes 5ft wide X however many yards you want long. The floor of my boat is 54inches wide X 8 feet long. I can get one piece and it will cover the whole floor. I will have to cut out a hole for the center console, but I can use that piece to put on the floor inside the console. I will tuck it under the panels along the side of the boat the entire length to hold it down. Removing it would just be a matter of removing 8 screws on each side I would have to order 2 separate pieces of Hydroturf to cover the same area with much more measuring and cutting involved. Not to mention the gluing process needed to hold it down permenant!


----------



## reedjj (Jul 31, 2011)

I got it masked and primed. It is about a million degrees and super humid here in FL today. And that is not an exaggeration! I was only able to work in about 20 min stretches.
It was more work trying to keep from dripping sweat on the surface to be covered than it was to actually apply the primer. I backed the boat into the garage and im going to wait till around 4:30pm to apply the tuff coat. Chillen with Bud Light and the Brickyard 400 till then! Here it is in its current state! 

If you are thinking of going with hydroTurf or the Styx River mats I highly recommend you go ahead and do it. This is not as cheap as I thought. Especially after all the stuff you have to buy to apply it. Im in for $195. as of right now. Just to do the front and rear deck and the gunwales.

Not to mention the hell I have been going through in the FL heat so far today. I could have had the front and rear decks LineX'd for about what I have spent so far.


----------



## Badbagger (Jul 31, 2011)

Heat ? Just cut the lawn it is 99 here with a "feel like" temp of 107... HOT!


----------



## allen (Jul 31, 2011)

I would be interested to hear how your tuff coat app went.

How much prep time did you spent, did you just scuff sand, etc.

Not sure where you are buying white Herculiner for $150. I bought some a month ago with a $20 off coupon delivered for $115 to the house. 

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## reedjj (Jul 31, 2011)

As for prepping the surface I sanded it with 120 grit on Thurs and used some degreaser to clean it. Fri I used the boat and knew that I would need to clean it again. Sat I got the product and it recommends using 4-60 grit so I bought some yesterday with all the other crap that added up to $75 bucks at HD.

Today I got up early and sanded the surfaces to be coated and cleaned them with degreaser and hosed it all off. Then around 0800 the wife got up and we went for a 5K run with the dog. We got back to the house around 11:00 just in time for it to reach 90 degrees. Needless to say everything was dry. I hooked up to the truck and pulled the boat to a shady spot and masked everything off took a break, wiped it down with mineral spirits and applied the primer, then watched the Brickyard and let the primer dry.

Then the fun part started around 4:00 after letting the primer dry for a few hours. I put the first coat on a little to thick and had to wait 3 hours to put the 2nd one on. The directions say to put the first coat without worrying about looking good and not to try to stretch it out for coverage. I followed the directions but I did try to get an even coat and ended up putting a little too much. After wating, checking, eating, checking again, I started on the 2nd coat and wondered if I had enough to finish the job... It was close but I got it done. 

I really made sure to prep the surface really really good. And while I wish I had a little thicker 2nd coat I did get it covered good. I did the rear deck, front deck, bow, rails/gunwale. It would take 2 more cans to do the floor.

The worst part of it was the heat. If you are debating doing this yourself I would recommend it only if you have a small area to do. If you have anything bigger than a 1648, let LineX do it!!!! or go with carpet, hydroturf, or Styx river mats. Unless of course you already have paint pans, mixing attachments, tape, drop cloths, rollers, mineral spirits, degreaser, laying around. If you do you might save a dollar or two....

Im happy with the way it turned out BUT unhappy with the cost. I thought I was going to save some money over my other options (lineX, hydroTurf,styxRiver mats) But in the end it was about even because I had to buy all the supplies to apply it.

I got the price on the white Herculiner off an autoparts store website. The whole Kit was $150.00 for the white. WITHOUT SHIPPING!

For some reason Im having trouble uploading pics tonight. I will do it tomorrow......


----------



## reedjj (Aug 1, 2011)

here is the masked and primed pic


----------



## reedjj (Aug 1, 2011)

After the 1st coat


----------



## reedjj (Aug 1, 2011)

I got up early before work to remove the masking tape. I was a little worried that I left it on too long because I woke up and remembered that the instructions said to remove it before it cured. It looks really good and I am happy with the job. The only thing left to do now is to touch up the areas that were under the masking tape with the same Tan Rustoleum spray paint that the rest of the interior is done in. Its supposed to rain all week so I guess I will have plenty of time to get it done. The area on the rear deck where the hinges are is the spot that needs to be touched up the most. A little of the prmer seeped under the tape where there were a few small gaps in the tape where it went over some screw heads. Not a big deal and once I spray it you will never know.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking great Reed and thanks for all the info on Tuff Coat! =D> 
That's exactly what I was doing yesterday too. Boat, Beer, and Brickyard.
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## allen (Aug 1, 2011)

Several years back I sprayed a work jon boat with Herc. Turned out awesome. I do not think people realize how much effort and time is required in doing the prep. Did you have any corrosion work to do?

I applied Alodine to my boat before primer coating though. Creates a water break free layer and helps with corrosion prevention. I was also surprised on the grit of sand paper you used. Seems a little too coarse, but your boat does look awesome.

Thanks for the update,

Allen


----------



## reedjj (Aug 1, 2011)

The prep work is the hardest part. I went to a Navy paint and Corrosion Control school (Aircraft, paint, finish, and insignia) in 1995 and learned how to "Properly" prep aluminum for paint. I have used the knowledge I gained there several times. Never in my career but in my hobbies and projects LOL! 99% of the time when a paint or finish comes out bad its because of bad surface preparation. Very seldom is it a fault with the product being applied.

We learned about alodine and anodized finishes at that school too.

I didn't have any corrosion to deal with on this job so that did make it easier. In fact I didn't even think about it, I guess it could have been a lot worse than it was.

Its always better to do it right the 1st time! Doing it over sux and cost 2x as much and is alot more work.


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks GREAT! I'd read and re-read your posts and I am of the opinion that comes late Fall, I'll be calling my local Linex dealer lol. If there was a significant savings, it would be worth the work but there doesn't appear to be and my time is far to valuable me between working full time for the state and running my own business on the side.

Nice job!


----------



## reedjj (Aug 1, 2011)

Badbagger said:


> Looks GREAT! I'd read and re-read your posts and I am of the opinion that comes late Fall, I'll be calling my local Linex dealer lol. If there was a significant savings, it would be worth the work but there doesn't appear to be and my time is far to valuable me between working full time for the state and running my own business on the side.
> 
> Nice job!



Good choice!


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol.. I kinda thought so. I just called my local linex dealer and to do the front & rear decks is $150.00 and I've got the same exact boat so I'll figure around $200 to do gunwhales etc as you did. Worth every penny to me.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep! And about $350. for that and the floor! With the cost of equipment its actually cheaper to have it done!!!!!

Post some pics when do it..


----------



## reedjj (Aug 4, 2011)

Yesterday I touched up the painted areas under the masking tape with tan camo Rustoleum and also touched up the outside of the gunwales with OD green camo Rustoleum from the nonskid down to the bottom of the gunwale cap seam. I left a little overspray on the sides of the boat that will later be covered by a vinyl mossy oak breakup wrap or camo clad.

Today at work I decided I didn't want to ride around in a boat that looked like it was half painted or just had overspray on it so when I got home I scraped off all the numbers, and very carefully removed the registration sticker and put it in a safe place. Then took the sander to it and the wire wheel to what was left of the adhesive where the G3 stickers were. I then sprayed it all off and let it dry. Later I went back out and cleaned it with degreaser.

Tomorrow I am going to prime the areas that were taken down to bare metal with rustoleum filler primer, let it dry, then wipe the whole thing down with mineral spirits and put 2-3 coats of OD green Rustoleum camo on it. It will look very similar to the green that Alumacraft or Tracker uses. I used it on my swamp sled and most people couldn't tell that the console, and floors were a different shade of OD green than the boat was. I even used it to touch up the boat whenever it got scratched. Its very good durable, long lasting, quality paint. Especially when you properly prepare the surface.

I will then put on some new numbers and ATTEMPT to Re-apply my registration sticker. If I fail with the reg sticker it will be a $42.00 failure. I am determined to make it work. Even if I have to put it on by using clear tape over it or applying more adhesive to the sticky side. I know that the DMV (in florida we call it the Tax Collecters Office) will not get any more money from me simply based on principle!

The tricky part is going to be getting the boat to hang about 4 feet off the trailer for a little while so I can paint the area that is coverd up by the side bunks when it sits on the trailer. I have a plan to use tie down straps hooked to a tree and to the boats tow hooks. I will then loosen the winch and pull the trailer out from under the boat, every so carefully untill I have it far enough to get the area painted quickly. I will then winch the boat back up and finish the job with the boat securely on the trailer. 

I will take some pics of the surface before, during primer application, and after painting tomorrow. And of my strapping it to the tree and pulling the trailer out from under it. LOL. I figure it cant tip too much if I leave the motor down. It wont hurt the prop or skeg any to hit the soft sand in my FL yard. It hits the sand in the creek all the time.


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting project lol. Can' you just remove the side bunks ? I've got the same boat, maybe the trailer is different but on mine I can move the bunks easily and no issues to reach the area to paint. I can even paint the vast majority of the bottom of the boat while on the trailer. Be careful and post up some pics.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats what I thought too. The other day I was looking at them to see how much work it would be. They are a part of the trailer! I just got done painting it and will post the pics. It really wasn't that big of a deal. No tipping or anything.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

Sanded, wire wheeled, wiped with mineral spirits and ready for primer


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

Prepped for primer


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

My weapons!


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

I only primed the bare metal surfaces.

I suppose I could have removed the carpeted bunks from the supports (they are part of the trailer) but what I did was pretty easy and the bolts that hold the bunks on are pretty corroded. Still sturdy but corroded enough I don't want to mess with them untill its time to replace the bunks.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

Here it is after 1 coat. 

I hooked up my trailer to the truck and then straps from the tow hooks on the boat to my Wifes Honda. Then just pulled the trailer out from under the boat.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

After the 2nd coat and back on the trailer securely!


----------



## reedjj (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a few more things to get done. 

1. Re-upholster the CC seat and seat back with the Mossy Oak breakup material I picked up from Wally world. 

2. Order the StyxRiver NeoMat in Mossy Oak breakup next weekend and install it. 

3. Put some tires on the factory rims that I painted. I thought the ones on it were 13's but they are acutally only 12" rims. I don't trust them for anything other than local trips.

4. Im going to try to polish the fiberglass Center Console one more time. This time using a high speed buffer and some serious polishing compound. If that does not work its going to get sanded and painted in the same Tan Camo that the interior of the boat is done it.

5. After Christmas sometime I plan on getting the bottom coated with steel flex, gator glide, or frog spit. I will also do the vinyl wrap at that time as well.

As for accessories I want to get a hand controlled trolling motor. Im trying to get the biggest 12 volt TM I can find for the bow. And some sort of depth/fish finder/gps. A handheld VHF radio too for use up near the inlet and maybe a little calm weather op's just offshore or around the coastal islands like Amelia Island


----------



## reedjj (Aug 7, 2011)

I got a few more things done this weekend. I painted the bottom of the boat, put my registration sticker back on (with glue) and put some new Numbers on. I also painted the console because it would not buff out and look good.

I re-upholstered the Center Console seats in Mossy Oak Breakup to match the seats I bought and the Styx River mat I will be ordering next week for the floor. While I was getting the paint I came across some Mossy Oak breakup tape. I put that on my chrome grab handle on the the center console and on my Navigation light poles.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 7, 2011)

stickers reapplied and bottom paint


----------



## reedjj (Aug 7, 2011)

Newly painted console and Re-upholstered seats.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 7, 2011)

New console 2. For some reason its only letting me upload 1 at a time?


----------



## reedjj (Aug 7, 2011)

Last one! I picked up the Mossy Oak Steering wheel cover at walmart. Couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## reedjj (Aug 16, 2011)

I got 2 new tires to fit on the original rims that I painted black. Should be able to pick them up tonight and get them mounted on the rims. I did not know that it was cheaper to buy new tires and rims as a package deal than it is to get the tires by themselves. If I mount them myself I might save $10 bucks in the end. 

But since I put all the work into cleaning up, priming and painting the old rims I went ahead and just got the tires.

Yesterday I ordered the Styx River Neo mats. I called them and talked on the phone to place my order. They were great to work with, and shipped my order the same day.

I ordered 3 linear yards. it comes in 5ft width and 3ft or 1 yd increments. 3 linear yds is Which is 5'x9'. It should be here tomorrow or Thurs. I hope to have it trimmed and installed by Fri.

Here is a couple shots from a trip the other day.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats - that's a sharp looking boat!


----------



## bayou voodoo (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking awesome. I have a G3 1860CC with tunnel. I purchased hydroturf for front and back decks and think I am going to do duragrid interlocking mats for the rest of the floor. Have not finished installing the hydroturf due to kids and weather. Hoping to finish it this week. You got a great boat there! Enjoy!


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Aug 16, 2011)

Great Deal, the engine is worth that..


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 17, 2011)

Coming along nicely! Pretty much planning the same route with my 09 that I posted way earlier in the thread. BUT... Linex it will be and I'll get some paint to match the hull from the dealer and not being familiar with spray guns etc., unless I can find a "deal", I'll go the roller route for the outer and inner hull areas, Styx River matting for the flooring in as long as you are liking the product once done and I'm thinking to camo the sides and stern with stencils. Been way to damn hot here in N. Florida even just to fish let alone take on a big project. Come October, early November that will be the time to tackle the boat work.

Keep the updates coming !


----------



## reedjj (Aug 17, 2011)

I cant wait to follow your mods on here Badbagger! Def go with the LineX.

I got my StyxRiver mat in today. One of the things I was worried about was the weight of it. I thought that 1/2 thick and that much of it would be heavy. It only weighs 27 lbs total (shipping weight) I will be trimming it down to fit and I'm estimateing only adding 20lbs to the boat with this stuff. I bet I have that much paint and non skid on there so its not an issue at all.

I started making the template out of a roll of "builders paper" tonight I cant wait for the heat to let up here in FL. I got it made and then trimmed it up tonight before it got dark. I was dripping sweat all over it so much that I decided to quit for the night. Tomorrow I will put the template back in to ensure a perfect fit before placing it on my StyxRiver mat and attempting to cut it out (in the house with the A/C on 72 degrees).

The tires I ordered were out of stock so I had to go somewhere else to get them (sun tire). It's going to cost me $155.00 for the tires and having them mounted (on the rims I painted) and balanced. I will put them on tomorrow night as well. I could have bought new rims and tires already to go for $177.00 so I did end up saving $22.00 So thats cool! I do feel good knowing that they are real trailer tires and rated for heavy loads!

After the new rims and tires are on and the StyxRiver mats are installed tomorrow its pretty much done. 

Im going to get a Trolling motor and gps/fish/depth finder at some pt though. The G3 comes with a minnkota tm from the factory I'm guessing its a 55lb thrust since that is the strongest 12V TM out there and the boat is wired for 12V. Academy Sports has one thats black and is a hand controlled model (thats what I want) for $249.00 so that is probably what I will go with along with a minn kota fishfinder not sure which one yet.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 17, 2011)

bayou voodoo said:


> Looking awesome. I have a G3 1860CC with tunnel. I purchased hydroturf for front and back decks and think I am going to do duragrid interlocking mats for the rest of the floor. Have not finished installing the hydroturf due to kids and weather. Hoping to finish it this week. You got a great boat there! Enjoy!



Thanks!

I have kind of been modeling this boat after the Mossy Oak boats that G3 sells now.

I have heard nothing but great reviews on hydroturf. The only reason I didn't use it was because I could get the StyxRIver Neomats in Mossy oak breakup. If I were you I would go with the HydroTurf everywhere. 

Do you have the one with the Flip flop cooler seat? That has been my dream boat for a long time, along with the center Console jet. I love the Flip Flop seat. I like to have the weight just a little fwd of the rear bench.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a pic of the StyxRiver Mat installed. I got it trimmed pretty close to perfect. I intentionally left it a little bit big on all sides...You can always trim more off but you cant put any back.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 20, 2011)

I got some rubber for the rims that I restored.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 22, 2011)

rims and tires


----------



## reedjj (Aug 22, 2011)

Took the boat to St Augustine for a little Salt water fun. We put in at the Vero Beach boat ramp (saw some amazing boats there like the 39ft Yellowfin I posted the pic of). I didn't see any other Camo boats but there were a few other Tin boats in the intracoastal. We did some cruising and swimming and checked the area out. next time Im going to do some fishing. We even ventured out into the ocean a little bit. My Dog had some fun chasing crabs.


----------



## bayou voodoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep I have the cooler seat. That was the main reason I ended up with the 1860cct as it was the only one. Since then I have tossed around the idea of getting a leaning post with small dry storage and cooler underneath but cannot really justify it. I probably spent a year going back and forth on making a decision for flooring until my wife said just get it! The boat turns into a frying pan after 9 down hear. I was able to get all the pieces cut our of 3 sheets but like you have experienced with our FL weather the window to work outside on a jon is small. I will post pics once complete. I went with Gatortrax duck grass camo so it does not totally match the mossy oak cushions but it does not clash either. When I do have to redo the cushions I may do a different camo... For Trolling motor I have a 55pd Minn Kota but am planning on doing a poling platform for both sight fishing and saving some of the battery juice. Still working on the design for that. What did you use to wrap the grab bar on the console with? How much cooler is your deck now?


reedjj said:


> bayou voodoo said:
> 
> 
> > Looking awesome. I have a G3 1860CC with tunnel. I purchased hydroturf for front and back decks and think I am going to do duragrid interlocking mats for the rest of the floor. Have not finished installing the hydroturf due to kids and weather. Hoping to finish it this week. You got a great boat there! Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 23, 2011)

The 1860 CCT is a great boat. I was looking for an 1860 when I found my 1756. Saw a 1966 and 2072 and seriously thinking of selling my 1756 and moving up.
The 1860 is fantastic but is only 4" wider. The biggest thing I'd give up is fantastic fuel mileage with the 50, damn thing sips gas.


----------



## bayou voodoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I love it! Just trying to make it more kid friendly with the heat! I have a 90 2 stroke and it does pretty well with the gas. I wish I would gone with the a 4 stroke but was worried about the extra weight and extra funds!


----------



## reedjj (Aug 23, 2011)

The tuff coat makes it unbelievably cooler. It still gets hot but you can walk on it barefoot no problem. Before it was actually dangerous to go barefoot or even to brush your leg against the rail. The StyxRiver mat is really great too. Its like standing on one of those rubber mats at a work station. Like at a machine or a cash register. Great stuff.

The grab bar is wrapped with cloth Mossy Oak Break up tape from Wal-mart. It is Remington brand found in the sporting goods section. I used 2 rolls of it to do the grab bar, front light post, and the 4ft long rear light pole.

I really like this boat and don't plan on selling it anytime soon. I would like a few more HP though. It's rated for a 70hp so I would really like to get a 70hp 4stroke, or even better a 90hp 2 stroke (its lighter than the 50hp 4 stroke).

The 1860 CCT has been a dream of mine for a while. I love the tunnel, the jackplate, and shallow capabilities. I would also really like to have a Jet....But if I stay in FL I am not willing to give up the speed and performance of a prop. The CCT is the happy medium.


Badbagger, If you get the 90hp sell me your 50hp cheap!

One thing I have learned in getting this boat is that Yamaha outboards are my new favorites. My Dad and I have never had anything but Mercury (once I had a Tohatsu but Tohatsu makes Mercs so its ok). I will always own Yamaha outboards from now on!


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey reed...

I may sell the entire package and move to a 1966 or a 2072 OR if not, I'd sell the 50 and move to a 90.
Boat is rated for a 70 BUT the weight of the engine to me is the prime factor and even the 90 Four Stroke
comes in at under the boats load limit for the engine weight. Moving to the 1860 to gain only 4" in 
width just doesn't make sense.

However, I like you and ONLY going with Yamaha engines. I've owned them all over the years and
from here on out, sticking with Yamaha's.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it lol.


----------



## reedjj (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been doing a little saltwater fishing lateley in North FL in the SIsters Creek Ft George inlet area. This weekend Im going to St Augustine to go after some Reds and Trout. My G3 handles great in the salt and I can go anywhere Inshore and on nice days I can even go offshore.

Here is a couple shots of my last few times out in bigger water another of the Styx river mat installed.


----------



## reedjj (Oct 20, 2011)

More pics...I couldnt be happier with my G3. Other than a few little odds and ends I have not done any more mods. I did get a Lawrance X-4 Pro fishfinder that is really nice. I originally planned to get a Lawrance HDS-5 fishfinder/gps charplotter but I don't really need it as I am not going so far that I cant see land or really get lost anywere.

Oh I also got a new prop. I went from the factory 3 blade 14 pitch to a Solas Amita 3 in a 12 pitch. I only lost about 1 mph WOT but I blast outta the hole and get on plane really fast. Even with a heavy load in the boat and pulln a tube. Its a bigger diameter prop with bigger blades so the it makes up for the lower pitch by moving more water.


----------



## Badbagger (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice pics! Just sold my G3 and did better than I'd expected on the sale and now looking for either a SeaArk, Xpress or another G3 in the 20 - 22' range.


----------



## reedjj (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw a really nice white 24ft (I think it was 24ft) Xpress Bay series the other day with a 150 Yamaha. It was HUGE! 
I Would love to have one!


----------



## chrisbany (Jan 4, 2012)

reedjj said:


> I have a few more things to get done.
> 
> 1. Re-upholster the CC seat and seat back with the Mossy Oak breakup material I picked up from Wally world.



Hey Reed,

Your boat looks great. Did you ever re-upholster the CC seat/back? Did you do it yourself?

I'm new to this site and came across you thread while looking for info on my '02 1756 CC DLX w/ 50hp 4stroke engine.
I'm in need of re-upholstering my CC seats, repair wiring that squirrels/rats ate, and buy new or repair control/throttle cables. 

I would appreciate any suggestions on re-upholstering CC.. pics of mine below:






Thanks,
Chris Bany


----------



## reedjj (May 30, 2012)

Wow this is a late reply.... Yes I did get the seats done. I used some Mossy Oak Breakup carpet that I found at Wally World. I just stapled it to the back of the ply wood and and re-attached them to the console.


----------



## reedjj (May 30, 2012)

I have bought a few new toys since I posted on this thread. Thought I would go out get some pics to post.

I got a new MinnKota Edge 55.lb thrust hand controlled TM. And a "stickit Anchor pin" shallow water anchor ( it's like a human powered powerpole lol).

Today I picked up a small hand-held VHF radio that has a mount so I can mount it to the dash. It's batteries are rechargable and I can plug it into the 12V outlet on the center console if I need to.

I also got a motor cover from the boat shop I used to help me with the work on my boats. I am working there part time mostly for free labor and the entertainment of it all. I get a few bucks to hang out and talk fishing. Lol.

Here are some pics of the toys.


----------



## reedjj (May 30, 2012)

Here is how the "Pin" is mounted when not in use.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your daughters graduation! You must be a proud dad. Thanks to both of you for your service =D> ....... good boat also.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 20, 2012)

Those pics of Vero Beach look more like Sebastain to me, but I might be wrong, water looks different there than Vero. Nice little boat btw, gotta love that deal you got on her, hell the motor was worth that!


----------



## HRalston (Nov 21, 2012)

How did you end up securing the neoprene floor? and do you like it? this is the first I have seen of it, and I was thinking of ordering Hyrdo Turf


----------



## reedjj (Jan 21, 2013)

Guess its time to update a little. I don't know why I put Vero Beach? ....It was Vilano Beach in St Augustine. I did not use anything to secure the Styx River mat. It stays down with its own weight. Even at highway speeds. If I was going to put it on the decks I wouldn't trust it to stay down. But because its one big piece that fits over the console and the coolers and passengers hold it down its no problem. It has been a year since I installed it and its holding up pretty good but it is starting to fade a little. To be expected though. I had to re-upholster the CC seat with more carpet from walmart back in June or july and I can see that its already starting to fade again. Maybe I should get a cover for her!


----------



## cva34 (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on Daughter and Boat & buy....Please figger a way to look under those (looks like carpeted bunks) at bottem of boat the entire length of boat..I have seen so much problem where the carpeted bunks touch the bottem ;with Galvanic Corrosion I just want Heads Up and find it early...cva34


----------



## reedjj (Feb 22, 2013)

No corrsion here. Probably caused from people using pressure treated wood. Bad for Alum. The plastic decking is what im putting on mine when its time


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 22, 2013)

_Looks real good, _ =D>


----------



## joepowe8 (Feb 22, 2014)

how's the tough coat holding up? i'm leaning more and more towards that for mine.


----------



## Bronzbackhunter (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice,I will be in a G3 1860cc as soon as i sell my Tracker.


----------

